

iPhone Nano - dawie
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19682602/

======
Tichy
Also known as the iPhone shuffle: this will revolutionize social networking
and singlehandedly eliminate some of the worlds biggest problems: loneliness
won't exist anymore - the innovative random call mechanism of the iPhone will
make sure everybody gets a call regularly. The pain of complex organizer
applications also goes away, as there simply will be no need to organize your
contacts anymore.

